# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Sustanon & Deca Cycle Advice

## Rusty12345

Hi Guys,

Have a newbie question for anyone willing to provide some advice  :Smilie: 

Sustanon and Deca - can these be cycled together? If so what would be the recommended doses?

I've had two suggestions:

Deca - 750mg - 1 x week
Sustanon 250 - 750 mg 1 x week
1 shot Tuesday, other shot Sun

or

Sust 250mg + Deca 200mg in a single shot (can these be mixed safely?)
2 shots per week.

Look forward to your responses

Cheer guys!

----------


## Nstart

First, please give us your stats

Second, it is ideal to shoot Sus every other day.

Third, how long do you plan on running this cycle?

Fourth, if this is your first cycle? Most people will recommend a test only (in your case sus) cycle. However, I know several people that ran a Sus and Deca cycle as their first cycle.

Fifth, You can mix Sus and Deca in the same syringe.

Sixth, do you have a PCT planned? If so, what is it?

----------


## Rusty12345

25
74kgs
Been hitting the gym for the past 3 years - I'd say consistently for the past 12 months.

10 weeks

Yes, first cycle

Stupid Question - Deca and Sus in the same vial: Can this be mixed in the syringe (i.e. draw from two separate vials each shot) or should it be mixed in bulk in a single vial then draw from from there. 

PCT Planned. Probably Nolvadex 20mg for 30 days. Any recommendations here would be warmly welcomed!

----------


## jojotheman

get some clomid, deca shuts your shit down hard so ul need help getting your test levels back up to normal, also you have to run deca for atleast 10 - 12 weeks, i find, to make it worth taking. ul like it!

and yea they can be mixed in the same syringe

----------


## Nstart

Alright, your weight is a little low for your height. This tells me you aren't at your genetic limits just yet. Most people on here will recommend anabolics once a person has hit their genetic limits.

Sorry, I have no idea why I typed "via" in my last post. I meant to say syringe. So yes, you can mix Deca and Sus in the same syringe and shoot it all at once. You don't have to mix it in the same vial. Just pull the Sus into the syringe, and then pull the Deca into the syringe and you are good to go.

When you run Deca, you ideally should run it for 12 weeks since it is a long ester and usually takes 6 weeks or so to actually kick in. Also, when running Deca, you want to run your testosterone (in your case Sus) for 2 weeks after your last shot of Deca.

So what you are looking at is running Deca for 12 weeks, shot once a week. With sus you want to shoot it every other day. Your initial cycle of 750mg of each is way way too high. 

Since this is your first cycle I would recommend you run 200mg of Deca a week and 500mg (but it is easier to just use 450mg a week) of sus.

So your weekly injection would look like this:
Day 1: 200mg (1cc) of Deca + 150mg (3/5 of a cc) of Sus
Day 2: no shot
Day 3: 150mg (3/5 of a cc) of Sus
Day 4: no shot
Day 5: 150mg (3/5 of a cc) of Sus
Day 6: no shot

Then repeat this for 12 weeks. For week 13 and 14, only run the Sus. If you are beginning to bloat, you can use .25mg of Arimidex every other day to reduce bloating.

Your PCT is pretty bad. You should run Clomid + Nolva + Arimidex for 4 weeks. You want to start your PCT 18 days after your last injection of Sus. Then run the PCT as follows:

Day 1: 300mg of Clomid + 20mg of Nolva + .25mg of Arimidex
Day 2-7: 100mg of Clomid + 20mg of Nolva + .25mg of Arimidex
Days 8-28: 50mg of Clomid + 20mg of Nolva + .25mg of Arimidex

Make sure you have a solid diet moderate to low in fat, and high in carbs and protein.

----------


## Rusty12345

Thanks Jojo/Nstart .. appreciate your responses!

----------


## FutureRoider

> Alright, your weight is a little low for your height. This tells me you aren't at your genetic limits just yet. Most people on here will recommend anabolics once a person has hit their genetic limits.
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea why I typed "via" in my last post. I meant to say syringe. So yes, you can mix Deca and Sus in the same syringe and shoot it all at once. You don't have to mix it in the same vial. Just pull the Sus into the syringe, and then pull the Deca into the syringe and you are good to go.
> 
> When you run Deca, you ideally should run it for 12 weeks since it is a long ester and usually takes 6 weeks or so to actually kick in. Also, when running Deca, you want to run your testosterone (in your case Sus) for 2 weeks after your last shot of Deca.
> 
> So what you are looking at is running Deca for 12 weeks, shot once a week. With sus you want to shoot it every other day. Your initial cycle of 750mg of each is way way too high. 
> 
> Since this is your first cycle I would recommend you run 200mg of Deca a week and 500mg (but it is easier to just use 450mg a week) of sus.
> ...


damn thats hardcore...great post. awesome pct

----------


## Bignickka

Hey guys I'm 5'10" 195 pounds I'm hopping on a cycle similar to his I'm doing 500 mg sust a week 200 mg deca a week and 30 mg
d bols a day I work out at about 7 30 pm when should I be taking d bols and how there 15 mg each and will is it ok to do 250 mg of sust on Monday and Thursdays and the deca on the monday with my sust shots

----------


## inky-e

> Alright, your weight is a little low for your height. This tells me you aren't at your genetic limits just yet. Most people on here will recommend anabolics once a person has hit their genetic limits.
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea why I typed "via" in my last post. I meant to say syringe. So yes, you can mix Deca and Sus in the same syringe and shoot it all at once. You don't have to mix it in the same vial. Just pull the Sus into the syringe, and then pull the Deca into the syringe and you are good to go.
> 
> When you run Deca, you ideally should run it for 12 weeks since it is a long ester and usually takes 6 weeks or so to actually kick in. Also, when running Deca, you want to run your testosterone (in your case Sus) for 2 weeks after your last shot of Deca.
> 
> So what you are looking at is running Deca for 12 weeks, shot once a week. With sus you want to shoot it every other day. Your initial cycle of 750mg of each is way way too high. 
> 
> Since this is your first cycle I would recommend you run 200mg of Deca a week and 500mg (but it is easier to just use 450mg a week) of sus.
> ...


First...deca hits at around week 10...at least it does for me...and if its his first cycle he shouldn't be stacking....and to be honest..200 mg's of deca is useless unless its used for joint pain....the OP...should stick with sust 500 mg's a week for 12 weeks.

----------


## D7M

> Hey guys I'm 5'10" 195 pounds I'm hopping on a cycle similar to his I'm doing 500 mg sust a week 200 mg deca a week and 30 mg
> d bols a day I work out at about 7 30 pm when should I be taking d bols and how there 15 mg each and will is it ok to do 250 mg of sust on Monday and Thursdays and the deca on the monday with my sust shots


Why don't you start your own thread so we can help, BigN.

----------


## Rugby-Tommy

Hi guys,

I have stacked sus and deca before, used all Pink, yellow and blue deca on separate occasions. i had good gains fast but lost it fast.
i also have stacked trenbolone enanthate and deca, i kept my gains longer on this course
i get a bulky round look but want to but want to get the same size but be more cut.
i was thinking of combining the two as i know i get good gains from both but also adding in winstrol to get my desired cut. 

any thoughts and suggestions on it and recomended amounts would be much appreciated

----------


## Triple Stack

I am doing the same cycle right now, Deca & Sus with a frontload of Dbol for 25 days.

I use a 18 gauge needle, draw 1ml of sus then 1ml deca into the same syringe. Then I swap out needle tip to a 23 gauge, and BOOT (in my quad).

I started the cycle pinning Mon & Thurs with the above dosage. The others are right that you should go every other day with sustanon - My libido & energy was rollercoasting from too much time between the Sus shots (the short esters wear off more quickly). I feel much better and am reaping better gains from EOD shots.

----------


## chuckt12345

lol another 18month old thread

----------


## Lift-Eat-Repeat

Lol and this thread was jacked like what, 3 times? Lol

----------


## Lift-Eat-Repeat

Also, what is pink yellow and blue deca ?

----------


## Bignickka

On first cycle though would it be too much doing 750 mg of sust a week with 30 mg d bol and 200 mg of deca ? What time during day should i take my d bols at i work out at about 6 pm and am up to go to work like 6 am

----------


## BIGDMAN

hi 

sorry for not starting new thread , i realy neeeeeeeeeeeeed an advise 

i am in thiland 

i am 31years , 93 kg ,5.9 ft i am planning my cycle 

week 1 to week 8 500 ml sus 250 /200 ml deca 
is this good enough 
this my second cycle 
i been of it for 1 year 
last cycle was 500 ml sus for 6 weeks 
i have clomid for pct do you think its enough ?

do i have to worry about the thiland seriod ?
do you advise shooting in the arm or in the bum ?
is my cycle good enough ?

thanks

----------


## OldManRiver

This guy  is hilarious! I can't believe how awesome some of these threads are!

----------


## search4truth

Hey Nstart. Looking at your post cycle recommended above. Interested in following it myself. However, I thought it unwise to mix Nolvadex with Arimidex . Would another AI such as Aromasin be a better choice. 
Has anyone had good success with Nolva and Arimidex together?

----------


## poppz

So how much does a person lose on Susan decades stack? That's was up big Nkka Chi.

----------


## Johnyonemove

Before you consider Deca read what other people have to say about it... This post was enough to make me want to avoid it. Best of luck to you.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...deca-dick-last

----------


## adamb247

Your PCT is pretty bad. You should run Clomid + Nolva + Arimidex for 4 weeks. You want to start your PCT 18 days after your last injection of Sus. Then run the PCT as follows:

Day 1: 300mg of Clomid + 20mg of Nolva + .25mg of Arimidex
Day 2-7: 100mg of Clomid + 20mg of Nolva + .25mg of Arimidex
Days 8-28: 50mg of Clomid + 20mg of Nolva + .25mg of Arimidex

Make sure you have a solid diet moderate to low in fat, and high in carbs and protein.[/QUOTE]

Gonna sound like a stupid question, but im a newbie.. when u say 'Day 2-7: 100mg Clomid...' Do you mean 100mg every day from days 2-7 or 100mg over those 6 days?

----------


## karimboslice

Hey all im 23 years of age i weigh 88kg.. 180cm.. i ve been been training for about 2 years now.. i have completed one cycle which was 500mg of sust250 for 10 weeks and then for pct pregnyl and i am about to start my second cycle but would just like to get some opinions on my next cycle .. it will be more advance and id like to take all the precautionary steps to keep it as clean and safe as possible...

750mg suss250 (10 weeks) Mon Wed Fri
200mg deca200 (9 weeks) Mon
30mg d'bol (daily for4 weeks) 
0.5mg liquidex ( daily and runs through with pregnyl)

PCT- start pregnyl 23 days after last shot of suss250 followed by nolvadex

----------

